# What the heck do you look like?



## dmp

Everyone! Toss up one photo of themselves!!


----------



## JohnGalt

No one cares. I will try to find one of me, but until then...

here is a picture of Maddox. The most manly man ever in the history of men.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Everyone! Toss up one photo of themselves!!


I don't know how.


----------



## Merlin1047

Jim said something about embedding graphics.  If anyone cares to tell me how to do that, I'll be happy to give it a shot.


----------



## dmp

Click on "Manage attachments"  then "Browse" -> find the image you wish to upload, from somewhere on your puter.  Once you find it, it 'open', then UPLOAD ...when it's listed there, hit "close window"



Image must be 74kb or smaller.

OR

Email them to me  

I'll put them up here for ya...

darin (dot) pemberton (at) gmail (dot) com.


----------



## Merlin1047

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Email them to me
> 
> I'll put them up here for ya...
> 
> darin (dot) pemberton (at) gmail (dot) com.



Just how stupid do you think I am?  I've seen what you do with photopaint.

Anyway, thanks.  That's some more rep points I owe you.


----------



## dmp

lol  NO photoshop - not from me, anyway. I promise


----------



## Sandy73

Here is me again !


----------



## Shattered

I only know how to get the big one off my computer - not the small one from my profile, so I'll spare you.


----------



## KarlMarx

Me .... I look younger than I actually am!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Already posted this one but....
I need to download some more pics


----------



## Shattered

Not bad for a lippy kid.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Not bad for a lippy kid.


We're still waiting to see a pic of you (other than your profile pic)


----------



## Avatar4321

Im not going to scare all you people


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> We're still waiting to see a pic of you (other than your profile pic)



The only one in existence is a larger (3z5ish) version of the profile one.. I don't do pics.   Camera's make me cranky.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> The only one in existence is a larger (3z5ish) version of the profile one.. I don't do pics.   Camera's make me cranky.


That's not fair....


----------



## Shattered

How's it not fair?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Dunno it's just not.
I like pics, can barely see yours


----------



## Shattered

There's a much larger one floating around in another thread somewhere.


----------



## Shattered

Here, dammit.

http://www.idcnet.com/~chic/dis.jpg


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Not bad for a lippy kid.


Back at ya


----------



## Shattered

I'm no kid..  I'm old.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

35 is not old


----------



## Shattered

It is when you're still clutching 29 for dear life, and refuse to let go of it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> It is when you're still clutching 29 for dear life, and refuse to let go of it.


I'll be there (29) in four years!


----------



## Shattered

Puppy.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I thougth age was based on experience???


----------



## Shattered

So some say.... :baby4:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hmmm
Still think I'm a baby huh???
 :nine:


----------



## dmp

hey you two...get a room


----------



## Shattered

:halo:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> hey you two...get a room


What for???


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> hey you two...get a room


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

>


That's what I'm sayin. 
I mean not that *you* wouldn't want to or anything, but
according to you, you're way to old for me!!!


----------



## Shattered

Quit trying to get me in trouble.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Quit trying to get me in trouble.


Trouble with who???
I can't help the fact that you need to control your urges!!!
 :sausage:


----------



## Shattered

My only urge is to get my hands around your neck, and ......wait - that's not very nice of me.   Have a drink, instead.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> My only urge is to get my hands around your neck, and ......wait - that's not very nice of me.   Have a drink, instead.


Ohhhh don't lie!!!! 
If I was in your town you'd leave work and try to hunt me down,
and not for a drink (Well maybe to get me sauced up first)  
J/k


----------



## Shattered

LMAO!  You think rather highly of yourself, dontcha?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!  You think rather highly of yourself, dontcha?


You're the one with the urges!


----------



## Shattered

I'm leaving you for Lolita.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm leaving you for Lolita.


*NEGATIVE*
Unless she's hot, Is she hot???


----------



## Shattered

Well, she's not the brightest crayon in the box, but doesn't that mean the same as "HOT!" to you guys?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *NEGATIVE*
> Unless she's hot, Is she hot???


I guess that should put this thread back to it's original purpose.
Posting pics.


----------



## Shattered

You're fickle.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're fickle.


No... I just like to see some pics.
Like to match a face with the name.


----------



## Shattered

Look where that gotcha..  Told to go get a room.  No more pics.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Look where that gotcha..  Told to go get a room.  No more pics.


No more?????????


----------



## Shattered

None.  Zip.  Zilch.  Nada.  Tho, Sandy will post some of her specialties, I'm sure...


----------



## Zhukov

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, she's not the brightest crayon in the box, but doesn't that mean the same as "HOT!" to you guys?




No!!.......................................yes


----------



## Shattered

Zhukov said:
			
		

> No!!.......................................yes



LMAO!  I knew it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, she's not the brightest crayon in the box, but doesn't that mean the same as "HOT!" to you guys?



No.... Just means she's easy, but only if she's hot!!!


----------



## Said1

Zhukov said:
			
		

> No!!.......................................yes




What, no picture?


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> What, no picture?



What, no picture??


----------



## Zhukov

Said1 said:
			
		

> What, no picture?



My apologies.


----------



## Said1

Zhukov said:
			
		

> My apologies.



Not bad, smart and funny too. Are you  single?


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> What, no picture??



I posted one in the same thread you did.


----------



## NATO AIR

damn, Zhukov you got an evil look

joker may be in trouble here, you got that devious tyrant look dead-on


----------



## Said1

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> damn, Zhukov you got an evil look
> 
> joker may be in trouble here, you got that devious tyrant look dead-on




Aheem, where is your photo??


----------



## NATO AIR

Said1 said:
			
		

> Aheem, where is your photo??


i'll post one this week.  i probably fit in the halloween picture section though.


----------



## Said1

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> i'll post one this week.  i probably fit in the halloween picture section though.




Somehow I doubt it. Did you see mine? I think it would be a contender in a best mug shot contest.


----------



## NATO AIR

Said1 said:
			
		

> Somehow I doubt it. Did you see mine? I think it would be a contender in a best mug shot contest.



no i didn't see yours in this thread, where it be?


----------



## Said1

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> no i didn't see yours in this thread, where it be?



http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13482&page=6&pp=10    yuk.


----------



## Zhukov

Said1 said:
			
		

> Not bad, smart and funny too. Are you  single?



Do multiple personalities count?



			
				NATO AIR said:
			
		

> damn, Zhukov you got an evil look



Thank you.


----------



## Said1

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Do multiple personalities count?



I suppose a girl could get used to anything, as long as all personalities worship me.


----------



## NATO AIR

said you look so serious... smile


----------



## Said1

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> said you look so serious... smile



It's cold up here, wouldn't want my face to crack.


----------



## NATO AIR

Said1 said:
			
		

> It's cold up here, wouldn't want my face to crack.



yikes


----------



## Trinity

alright, this is the best I could come up with right now, you will just have to deal with it.

I am the second one from the left bending down talking to my son.


----------



## Said1

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> yikes


----------



## Trinity

Here's one of my brother (wolfsblood) playing in my kid's sandbox a couple of summer's ago. 


I'm sure I'll hear about this, Oh well I believe I still owed him one!!! : 

That's right I did, little shithead hung up on me! Don't you know little brother you never hang up on your sister, pay back time!!!! :moon4:


----------



## Said1

khafley said:
			
		

> alright, this is the best I could come up with right now, you will just have to deal with it.
> 
> I am the second one from the left bending down talking to my son.



That's a good picture. I  only have one I can post too. Oh well, face with the name right?


----------



## Zhukov

khafley said:
			
		

> alright, this is the best I could come up with right now, you will just have to deal with it.
> 
> I am the second one from the left bending down talking to my son.



What is that?  A Junior Commisars Convention?



I'm joking, I'm joking.  I swear.  Don't get mad at me.


----------



## NATO AIR

Said1 said:
			
		

>



ow


----------



## Trinity

Zhukov said:
			
		

> What is that?  A Junior Commisars Convention?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm joking, I'm joking.  I swear.  Don't get mad at me.




I'm not mad at you, actually that was a pack meeting when my son was in tiger cub's at age 6.


----------



## Trinity

Said1 said:
			
		

> That's a good picture. I  only have one I can post too. Oh well, face with the name right?




yep


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Me .... I look younger than I actually am!



Is that really you? A young KarlMarx, what a cutie.


----------



## 5stringJeff

I look like this:


----------



## MtnBiker

One of me


----------



## NATO AIR

here's one of me onboard the ship


----------



## Said1

Wow guys, not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## Mr. P

It's my GOOD side....
 :rotflmao:


----------



## Said1

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's my GOOD side....
> :rotflmao:




That is exactly how I pictured you.


----------



## MtnBiker

Nice knife Mr P. , looks like you are preparing some mirepoix.


----------



## Mr. P

MtnBiker said:
			
		

> Nice knife Mr P. , looks like you are preparing some mirepoix.



It's a Henckels knife.


----------



## Johnney

me at the hotel in cincinati


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's a Henckels knife.



I could identify that knife anywhere.  I have them.    Nice toys.  Can I come play in your kitchen?


----------



## Shattered

Johnney said:
			
		

> me at the hotel in cincinati



,,,with a full set of eyebrows!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I could identify that knife anywhere.  I have them.    Nice toys.  Can I come play in your kitchen?



What!!! TOYS!!!?????
No way woman!!! Calling a Henckels knife a toy is a crime!
But I forgive ya this time.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What!!! TOYS!!!?????
> No way woman!!! Calling a Henckels knife a toy is a crime!
> But I forgive ya this time.



Umm..  My kitchen is my own personal playland.  They're toys, m'dear.  Nobody's allowed to play with them but me.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Umm..  My kitchen is my own personal playland.  They're toys, m'dear.  Nobody's allowed to play with them but me.



Shhhhheeeeeeehhhh...Don't tell the secrets! 

I know what ya mean..as soon as you let someone else play too...
They go and put one of your fine knives in the DISHWASHER!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Shhhhheeeeeeehhhh...Don't tell the secrets!
> 
> I know what ya mean..as soon as you let someone else play too...
> They go and put one of your fine knives in the DISHWASHER!!!!!



God, the horror!  Rust spots!

Did you know that if they put your Calphalon in the dishwasher, the outside of it turns white???  AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> God, the horror!  Rust spots!
> 
> Did you know that if they put your Calphalon in the dishwasher, the outside of it turns white???  AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


No worries here...I use All-Clad.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No worries here...I use All-Clad.



I'll put my Calphalon against your All-Clad any day of the week, toots.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'll put my Calphalon against your All-Clad any day of the week, toots.



I'll bet $1000.00 cyber bucks, I can smoke your SHORTS!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'll bet $1000.00 cyber bucks, I can smoke your SHORTS!



You're on.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're on.


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
Now What?
 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> Now What?
> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:



I dunno..  I thought you knew.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I dunno..  I thought you knew.


Well so much for that bright idea, Huh? 

Or......

Here's another idea....we each submit a recipe for a side dish that goes with...say meat, for example..to a willing panel of our fellow posters and let them judge. It won't really reflect any difference in All-Clad vs Calphalon but it will be fun competition.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well so much for that bright idea, Huh?
> 
> Or......
> 
> Here's another idea....we each submit a recipe for a side dish that goes with...say meat, for example..to a willing panel of our fellow posters and let them judge. It won't really reflect any difference in All-Clad vs Calphalon but it will be fun competition.



Hmm..  Ok..  Then to keep things on an even scale, it should be a specific type of dish - high fat, high carb, low fat, low carb, italian, mexican, chinese, vegetarian, cold, hot, etc..  I'd think it should also be something made with common ingredients - don't want someone chasing all over the continent because their grocery store doesn't sell Madagascar, or Tahitian vanilla (ok, vanilla isn't much used in side-dishes, but you get the point).


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hmm..  Ok..  Then to keep things on an even scale, it should be a specific type of dish - high fat, high carb, low fat, low carb, italian, mexican, chinese, vegetarian, cold, hot, etc..  I'd think it should also be something made with common ingredients - don't want someone chasing all over the continent because their grocery store doesn't sell Madagascar, or Tahitian vanilla (ok, vanilla isn't much used in side-dishes, but you get the point).



I lose! I don't pay any attention to fat or carbs. Forget Chinese the prep time is outrageous! 
Unless it's some very simple dish the average home cook will hate US. I remember my first Chinese venture...2 straight hours of prep.! Vegetarian, YUKE!
I can go for the common ingredients, that only makes sense, if you submit a recipe that requires something from Madagascar you lose.

Maybe the best thing to do is have the panel choose the main course and we just submit the side dish recipe, for starters. Now we just need a willing panel. What do ya think?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I lose! I don't pay any attention to fat or carbs. Forget Chinese the prep time is outrageous!
> Unless it's some very simple dish the average home cook will hate US. I remember my first Chinese venture...2 straight hours of prep.! Vegetarian, YUKE!
> I can go for the common ingredients, that only makes sense, if you submit a recipe that requires something from Madagascar you lose.
> 
> Maybe the best thing to do is have the panel choose the main course and we just submit the side dish recipe, for starters. Now we just need a willing panel. What do ya think?



Why don't we just have them choose the dish itself, and we just submit our own recipes for them to try?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Why don't we just have them choose the dish itself, and we just submit our own recipes for them to try?



Works for me.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Works for me.



Now, who do you suppose the guinnea pigs will be?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Now, who do you suppose the guinnea pigs will be?



 But they have to be willing volunteers or this won't work.


----------



## lilcountriegal

I'm at work and cant get to my recent pictures... but here's the link to my yahoo profile with an older picture... 
PIcture


----------



## Joz

Here's my vote: 
*Something with easily accessible ingredients
*Not alot of ingredients
*Not expensive or time consuming.  I don't want to take 2 hours & $20 bucks to mac & cheese.
*Something that MOST people would enjoy, not so exotic we would only find it in it's native country.


----------



## missredeyes

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.. HAH* 

WOW..

no i completely understand why all of you have the opinions you do!

hahahahaha

nice photos


----------



## dilloduck

missredeyes said:
			
		

> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.. HAH*
> 
> WOW..
> 
> no i completely understand why all of you have the opinions you do!
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> nice photos



A very mature post---I think it's time to say good bye,   don't you?


----------



## Joz

missredeyes said:
			
		

> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.. HAH*
> WOW..
> no i completely understand why all of you have the opinions you do!
> hahahahahanice photos




_missredeyes_.... is laughing?  Now that's funny.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ooohh
Ooohh
She's been banned!!!


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> A very mature post---I think it's time to say good bye,   don't you?




Did I miss it all again?


----------



## Mr. P

Joz said:
			
		

> Here's my vote:
> *Something with easily accessible ingredients
> *Not alot of ingredients
> *Not expensive or time consuming.  I don't want to take 2 hours & $20 bucks to mac & cheese.
> *Something that MOST people would enjoy, not so exotic we would only find it in it's native country.



No offense Joz, but Hamburger Helper meets that order.


----------



## Joz

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No offense Joz, but Hamburger Helper meets that order.



Don't I know it!  But I'm a vege.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Joz,
Since I taught you how to post a pic....
guess it's time for you to post one huh???


----------



## Joz

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Joz,
> Since I taught you how to post a pic....
> guess it's time for you to post one huh???


You need protective eyewear.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> But they have to be willing volunteers or this won't work.



Does it count as willing if you duct tape them to a chair, and hold their nose closed until they open their mouth??


----------



## Johnney

:funnyface  :funnyface 





			
				Shattered said:
			
		

> ,,,with a full set of eyebrows!


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> Is that really you? A young KarlMarx, what a cutie.



Awww shucks!!!!!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Please no one laugh.  at least not openly.


----------



## Zhukov

So far from what I pictured.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Zhukov said:
			
		

> So far from what I pictured.



Don't go picturing me, fag!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

And no.  I couldn't find a bigger one!


----------



## Zhukov

Hey now.  Lay off the whiskey.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Hey now.  Lay off the whiskey.



Yeah that shit really puts the fight in me!


----------



## Zhukov

Evidently.


----------



## Zhukov

And that's natural curl too.

My ma always said, "ya know girls would kill to have your hair!"

To which my silent response was, "yeah ma, but I ain't a fuckin' girl"


----------



## janeeng

Zhukov said:
			
		

> And that's natural curl too.
> 
> My ma always said, "ya know girls would kill to have your hair!"
> 
> To which my silent response was, "yeah ma, but I ain't a fuckin' girl"



Lookey like Shirley Temple there Z!!!!!!!! 
 :cof:


----------



## janeeng

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Please no one laugh.  at least not openly.
> 
> Damn, only took you how many months to get the pic up?????????? Such a serious look there!


----------



## Zhukov

janeeng said:
			
		

> Lookey like Shirley Temple there Z!!!!!!!!
> :cof:



Just tell me you love me.  You'll instantaneously feel better.


----------



## janeeng

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Just tell me you love me.  You'll instantaneously feel better.



hehe, I love Shirley Temple, so guess I love ya Z!!!!!!! 
 :happy2:


----------



## Zhukov

janeeng said:
			
		

> hehe, I love Shirley Temple, so guess I love ya Z!!!!!!!
> :happy2:




Wonderfulll.  Don't you feel better now?


----------



## janeeng

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Wonderfulll.  Don't you feel better now?



Much Z!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

*frown*

Z looks like Shriley Temple?

...I'da never guessed...


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Please no one laugh.  at least not openly.



could you get a little closer to the cam so we can see you better ? :happy2:


----------



## Shattered

...and could you move a little to the right so I can see what's on the counter?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Zhukov said:
			
		

> So far from what I pictured.



Ok, now that I'm sober, what did you think I would look like?


----------



## dmp

janeeng said:
			
		

> Lookey like Shirley Temple there Z!!!!!!!!
> :cof:




Indeed...


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Yet.  I would never want Shirley Temple to command the american world army.  I'd give z a shot at it!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Kinda like Wilson....errrrr....Mr. P, yeah that's it.....Mr. P is really Wilson (from Home Improvement)


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Kinda like Wilson....errrrr....Mr. P, yeah that's it.....Mr. P is really Wilson (from Home Improvement)



I always liked Wilson...But LOVE JILL!!


----------



## Zhukov

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Ok, now that I'm sober, what did you think I would look like?


Something along the line of.....


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Something along the line of.....



You should see me with my morning hair!.  That's about right!


----------



## wolvie20m

I look like this........


----------



## wolvie20m

Yep only 20. 21 next april then it's on like donky kong biaotch... :happy2:


----------



## clumzgirl

Here's our engagement picture from a few years ago...do I get rep points for being a redhead?!


----------



## janeeng

clumzgirl said:
			
		

> Here's our engagement picture from a few years ago...do I get rep points for being a redhead?!



Great picture clumzgirl! I know I have seen you on here before, but guess I never welcomed you here, so welcome!!!!!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Yet.  I would never want Shirley Temple to command the american world army.  I'd give z a shot at it!



Though yes, his command room in naval theatres is aboard the U.S.S.  Good Ship Lolly Pop.


----------



## Zhukov

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Though yes, his command room in naval theatres is aboard the U.S.S.  Good Ship Lolly Pop.




And what, precisely, is that supposed to mean?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Zhukov said:
			
		

> And what, precisely, is that supposed to mean?



On The Good Ship Lollipop
 Performed by shirley temple
click link for midi performance
http://www.walkthroughlife.com/midis/kidsmidis/goodshiplolli.htm

I have thrown away, all my toys*
Even my drum, and then my train*
I wanna make some noise*
With real live aeroplanes.

Some day, I'm going to fly*
I'll be a pilot too, and when I do*
How would you, like to be my crew?

On the good ship, Lollipop*
It's a sweet trip to a candy shop*
Where bon-bons play*
On the sunny beach of Peppermint Bay.

Lemonade stands everywhere*
Crackerjack bands, fill the air*
And there you*
Happy landings on a chocolate bar.

See the sugar bowl, do a tootsie roll*
With the big bad, devils food cake*
If you eat to much, ooh! ooh!
You'll awake with a tummy ache.

On the good ship Lollipop*
It's a night trip, into bed you hop*
And dream away, on the good ship Lollipop.


----------



## Zhukov

How many MIRV's does the USS G.S.L.P. carry?


----------



## Zhukov

Hey wait, that sounds like she's referring to an "air"ship.

Which means it wouldn't be a USS.


----------



## freeandfun1

Here is a pic of me when I was a baby.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Hey wait, that sounds like she's referring to an "air"ship.
> 
> Which means it wouldn't be a USS.



You may be right.


----------



## UsaPride

I'm going to try this and see if it works.  
This is me 8 months pg. with the twins.  Still gained another 20 pounds in the belly before they were born, LOL!

**edited: Well that turned out bad, LOL!!


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of me when I was a baby.




I know I'm really tired, but am I seeing things???


----------



## freeandfun1

Said1 said:
			
		

> I know I'm really tired, but am I seeing things???



 :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> :teeth:


Oh that's bad!   LOL!!!


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> :teeth:




That's what I thought!  Bad.


----------



## wolvie20m

Yea said wheres your picture, I saw most of em but you said you had one up I see no pic.


----------



## Said1

wolvie20m said:
			
		

> Yea said wheres your picture, I saw most of em but you said you had one up I see no pic.



Voila! It's an ugly picture, no autographs pls!
http://www.usmessageboard.com/forum...82&page=6&pp=10


----------



## Said1

Said1 said:
			
		

> Voila! It's an ugly picture, no autographs pls!
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/forum...82&page=6&pp=10




Links invalid - ooops. Here it is again.


----------



## wolvie20m

Almost just like your Avatar


----------



## sitarro

Me in Ireland ....self portrait on the 18th green.


----------



## nakedemperor

Ah, youthful indiscretions. Guess I can't ever run for office now, eh?


----------



## Shattered

Bleh.  Drugs are bad.


----------



## wolvie20m

It's all good NE blaze up if thats what you wanna do.


----------



## 007

About eight months ago. Hairs quite a bit longer now.


----------



## Zhukov

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> Ah, youthful indiscretions. Guess I can't ever run for office now, eh?



I know they're _cool_ and all, but do you realize how much smoke you waste with blunts?

Now *this* on the other hand......


----------



## Patriot

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Im not going to scare all you people




Your picture is fine. You should post it.


----------



## wolvie20m

Zhukov said:
			
		

> I know they're _cool_ and all, but do you realize how much smoke you waste with blunts?
> 
> Now *this* on the other hand......




Blunts are better with a group though....


----------



## Shattered

They're "cool"??

You guys are all extremely intelligent - why do you want to fry your brains with that crap?  

And...  "cool"?  That's so...grade school.  

Just figured I'd ask...


----------



## Dan

But, studies have proven that not only does pot NOT kill brain cells, it actually opens up areas of the brain that are rarely used (the parts that make you creative). And, there's never been any evidence that it is addictive.

If you look at the facts, marijuana's far less harmless than alcohol.


----------



## Dan

PS: They make you look cool, so everyone do them.


----------



## Bonnie

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> About eight months ago. Hairs quite a bit longer now.



Keep the hair long!!!


----------



## Bonnie

Feel like I have done this before.....Dejavue??
But here is me If I can get this to work if not I have it on my profile.


----------



## wolvie20m

Damn I'm gonna have to come visit the northeast..


----------



## Bonnie

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> Ah, youthful indiscretions. Guess I can't ever run for office now, eh?



Um.......Ross are you spitting out something in that picture or do I need glasses??


----------



## Bonnie

And Dan and Dilloduck..........I see no pictures forthcoming?????? :  :


----------



## wolvie20m

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Um.......Ross are you spitting out something in that picture or do I need glasses??


He's smoking a blunt, wow you must have lived a sheltered life. :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

...


----------



## Bonnie

wolvie20m said:
			
		

> He's smoking a blunt, wow you must have lived a sheltered life. :funnyface



Well thanks for clarifying, blame it on a blurry picture, not my far from sheltered life


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Don't be shakin them things at us unless you're gonna show em


----------



## Bonnie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Don't be shakin them things at us unless you're gonna show em



Gotta have a little mystery JB... :dev1:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I don't like imagination....
I'm a visual person.


----------



## wolvie20m

I agree with her imagination can be a wonderful thing. She'll show us in her own time :happy2:


----------



## nakedemperor

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well thanks for clarifying, blame it on a blurry picture, not my far from sheltered life



At least my picture is a thumbnail and expands. SO not blurry!

Yours is just an itty bitty thing. You're blonde...and you like hats. And I'm pretty sure you have a nose and eyes and stuff. Hooray!


----------



## wolvie20m

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> At least my picture is a thumbnail and expands. SO not blurry!
> 
> Yours is just an itty bitty thing. You're blonde...and you like hats. And I'm pretty sure you have a nose and eyes and stuff. Hooray!




It all just matters on your standards..


----------



## Dan

> And Dan and Dilloduck..........I see no pictures forthcoming??????



Well, since you asked so nicely...

Here's a picture of me from... 2 summers ago, I think. I was going through a slacker stage and it shows.






 :shocked: 

NOTE: I'm still a slacker, I just look like less of one. I think.


----------



## Bonnie

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> At least my picture is a thumbnail and expands. SO not blurry!
> 
> Yours is just an itty bitty thing. You're blonde...and you like hats. And I'm pretty sure you have a nose and eyes and stuff. Hooray!



Correct!!! I do have a nose, eyes and the rest   Hats are okay, depends on my mood.


----------



## pennyville73

How do I post a picture?


----------



## wolvie20m

scrol down when you post and click on manage your attachments, then browse and upload.


----------



## Bonnie

Dan said:
			
		

> Well, since you asked so nicely...
> 
> Here's a picture of me from... 2 summers ago, I think. I was going through a slacker stage and it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> NOTE: I'm still a slacker, I just look like less of one. I think.



somewhat of a slacker, also an intellectual, but close to what I pictured in my mind, based on associations with your posts.


----------



## pennyville73

Hope this works...lol


----------



## pennyville73

woohooo it worked...lol


----------



## sitarro

Dan said:
			
		

> Well, since you asked so nicely...
> 
> Here's a picture of me from... 2 summers ago, I think. I was going through a slacker stage and it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> NOTE: I'm still a slacker, I just look like less of one. I think.



Great shot Dan, 
 I'm no psychologist but it definitely looks like you have some seriously devious thoughts behind those eyes .


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I Agree!!!


----------



## nakedemperor

Ok, here's a picture of me NOT getting high...this was my 20th birthday dinner last December.. anyone ever been to Benihana? MM MMM bitch!


----------



## wolvie20m

I take that back NE's gonna look like kerry when he gets older....... :tng:


----------



## Bonnie

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> Ok, here's a picture of me NOT getting high...this was my 20th birthday dinner last December.. anyone ever been to Benihana? MM MMM bitch!



My, NE, are you suffering from cranky pants syndrome today????


----------



## Shattered

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> Ok, here's a picture of me NOT getting high...this was my 20th birthday dinner last December.. anyone ever been to Benihana? MM MMM bitch!



Ok, you have a *really* nice smile, and good teeth.    Now get rid of the goofy drugs.


----------



## dilloduck

Bonnie said:
			
		

> And Dan and Dilloduck..........I see no pictures forthcoming?????? :  :


OOOOOOKKKKKKK  I'll see what I can dig up out of the dungeon.


----------



## janeeng

Dan said:
			
		

> Well, since you asked so nicely...
> 
> Here's a picture of me from... 2 summers ago, I think. I was going through a slacker stage and it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: I'm still a slacker, I just look like less of one. I think.



Dan, PLEASE tell me the hair isn't long again?????? you know December is coming!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Long hair is da shit!!!!!!
I'm not cuttin mine till I can tuck it in my pants!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Long hair is da shit!!!!!!
> I'm not cuttin mine till I can tuck it in my pants!



Since when do they allow long hair in the military??????


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm not in the Army anymore....
I work for Boeing!


----------



## Bonnie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Long hair is da shit!!!!!!
> I'm not cuttin mine till I can tuck it in my pants!



Now YOUR just teasing!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm not in the Army anymore....
> I work for Boeing!




Somehow, i can't picture you with long hair!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Now YOUR just teasing!!


Oh no....I'm really not!!!


----------



## Bonnie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> OOOOOOKKKKKKK  I'll see what I can dig up out of the dungeon.



Dungeon..........Like the sound of that!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Somehow, i can't picture you with long hair!!!!


Maybee I'll give you all updates as I go!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Maybee I'll give you all updates as I go!



Oh, now wouldn't that make my day!!!!!!!!! HAHA!


----------



## Bonnie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Maybee I'll give you all updates as I go!



So Im guessing you have been a long hair before, have that proclivity??


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Not very good pics... had to snap them from an old license pic.


Shortest I ever had my hair Prior to Army.
and Army.


----------



## nakedemperor

Bonnie said:
			
		

> My, NE, are you suffering from cranky pants syndrome today????



Cranky...never! What makes you say that?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm out for the night.....
7 1/2 hours to go till I have Halo 2 in my hands....
May not make it to work tomorrow.
LATER!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm out for the night.....
> 7 1/2 hours to go till I have Halo 2 in my hands....
> May not make it to work tomorrow.
> LATER!


Halo, Who?


----------



## Bonnie

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> Cranky...never! What makes you say that?



Well good, glad you are feelin good today.....Just checkin


----------



## nakedemperor

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well good, glad you are feelin good today.....Just checkin



Always.

Bonnie, what the heck do YOU look like?


----------



## jimnyc

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> Ah, youthful indiscretions. Guess I can't ever run for office now, eh?



Great pic, NE! You just went up MANY points in my book!


----------



## Dan

> Dan, PLEASE tell me the hair isn't long again?????? you know December is coming!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!



Nah, that's an old pic. The hair's short now, though i've got a full beard now (or at least as much of one as I can grow).


----------



## janeeng

Dan said:
			
		

> Nah, that's an old pic. The hair's short now, though i've got a full beard now (or at least as much of one as I can grow).



BEARD??? Hope the hair is the same color!!!!!


----------



## 007

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Keep the hair long!!!



Deffinitely. I'll cut it when I have to move it to take a shit.


----------



## NATO AIR

Pale- awesome look, must be nice to grow the hair long and free, btw, you get those snap-on tools yet?

NE- is smoke still expensive in the Northeast?


----------



## nakedemperor

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> Pale- awesome look, must be nice to grow the hair long and free, btw, you get those snap-on tools yet?
> 
> NE- is smoke still expensive in the Northeast?



Mm.. more or less. I'm still paying ~$40/8th.


----------



## freeandfun1

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> Mm.. more or less. I'm still paying ~$40/8th.



Must not be that good?  West Coast an 8th'll run ya about $60 to $80 for some good SD or Seattle hydro.  $40 will get ya Mexican ragweed.


----------



## Dan

> BEARD??? Hope the hair is the same color!!!!!



No, it's green, dingbat!  

No, it's the same color as my regular hair. Only problem is, I can barely grow a mustache, and I can't grow any hair where the mustache is supposed to connect to the beard. I like it, personally, I don't really care if anyone else does, but you'll get to see it soon enough.


----------



## nakedemperor

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Must not be that good?  West Coast an 8th'll run ya about $60 to $80 for some good SD or Seattle hydro.  $40 will get ya Mexican ragweed.



Spent the summer in Berkeley and routinely payed between 40 and 50 for the best weed I've ever smoked.

You're getting fleeced, man.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Think we strayed a little bit off topic.


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Must not be that good?  West Coast an 8th'll run ya about $60 to $80 for some good SD or Seattle hydro.  $40 will get ya Mexican ragweed.




What's and 8th? I only bought by the gram??


----------



## Bonnie

Gee by me there was this park called Nickel Bag park, no that was not it's original name, but you had to be careful you didn't get ground up cookie and oregano instead.


----------



## dmp

we need more, larger, pics of Bonnie.


----------



## Bonnie

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Hmmm, would that be Just over the outer bridge?



Might be but, but it may have moved since my last visit.


----------



## Bonnie

-=d=- said:
			
		

> we need more, larger, pics of Bonnie.



I feel weird posting a large pic of myself on the board


----------



## Bonnie

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> lol, that was a very famous park!



So might you have been a patron there? :shocked:


----------



## Zhukov

Said1 said:
			
		

> What's and 8th? I only bought by the gram??



1/8 of an ounce. About 3.5 grams.


----------



## Said1

Zhukov said:
			
		

> 1/8 of an ounce. About 3.5 grams.




Wow, you guys are getting smoked - you too NE. I must admit, it does help when the markets are seriously inflated.


----------



## Bonnie

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Not in many years!



Me either :tng:


----------



## Zhukov

Said1 said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are getting smoked -



Hope you're not including me in that.  "I" haven't _paid_ for weed in a long long time.


----------



## nakedemperor

Said1 said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are getting smoked - you too NE. I must admit, it does help when the markets are seriously inflated.



And its illegal =P


----------



## Zhukov

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> And its illegal =P



Theoretically.


----------



## 007

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I feel weird posting a large pic of myself on the board



Why?


----------



## Bonnie

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Why?



No deep dark reason other than I suppose im a somewhat reserved person in certain ways.


----------



## 007

Bonnie said:
			
		

> No deep dark reason other than I suppose im a somewhat reserved person in certain ways.



I'm just thinking that from what we can tell of you in your "little" picture, you're quite becoming, with the huge head of glowing blonde hair and all, and I'm sure that's why others would like to see a bigger pic. Nothing more than a better look at a good looking gal.


----------



## freeandfun1

Me and my wife, about 1 year ago.


----------



## nakedemperor

Don't indulge internet strangers, Bon


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Me and my wife, about 1 year ago.




That's a nice picture, you guys look really happy.


----------



## freeandfun1

Said1 said:
			
		

> That's a nice picture, you guys look really happy.



thanks.  we are.  we went through some rough times just like most, but we are truly happy together!  It will be 16 years this Christmas!


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> thanks.  we are.  we went through some rough times just like most, but we are truly happy together!  It will be 16 years this Christmas!



Good for you, I always like hearing how happy people are together, it's rare.


----------



## 007

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> Don't indulge internet strangers, Bon



Right... like you have... ya little twurp.

A little "do as I say and not as I do" aye naked?

Don't start with me boy. Things have been cool, and unless you don't like it that way, don't start with me.


----------



## dmp

why do otherwise good threads go shitty? Perhaps it's because I'm in a horrible mood right now?


----------

